
Demanding the Truth - NextGenLog
https://cacm.acm.org/news/242008-demanding-the-truth/fulltext
======
a3n
> The social media platforms were conceived and designed for non-journalists
> to share information among themselves
    
    
      s/share/unwittingly expose/
      s/among/about/
      s/themselves/themselves to paying advertisers and social\/political manipulators/
    

I think that substitution is pretty clear by now.

